# Christian Henson talking about Burnout, Anxiety and Panic Attacks



## Markrs (Aug 7, 2022)

Wasn't sure where to post this, in some ways it is off-topic, but it is also about working in the industry.

Christian had a YouTube video up where he talks about Burnout, mental health and his on battle with anxiety and panic attacks. I don't worth in a stressful career and haven't personally struggled with these issues. However a former partner and close friend does and I know the difficulty in managing these issues. I feel it really helps that someone that is successful like Christian talks about issues like this.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 8, 2022)

Ugh, hearing Christian talk about that "low point" brought back bad memories for me. It's hard to believe it's only been 2 years since that low point, but it feels longer. Seeking help was the best thing I did.

Thanks for sharing - these kind of things are no joke and the stigma around mental illnesses are still there when they shouldn't be. I hope more people can share their stories so we can all learn and support each other.


----------



## Vik (Aug 8, 2022)

It seems like such a great move to share this with his YouTube community – loads of comments there already. Most likely, that sharing will help him move in a direction which is good for him. All the best!


----------



## Pier (Aug 9, 2022)

So many great insights from @christianhenson and so much courage sharing his intimate life on Youtube.

I'm happy to know he's finding some peace even if that means he's not very active on VIC anymore


----------



## Chromofonic (Aug 10, 2022)

Yes, that was pretty emotional. I am sure some of us can relate to all the hardships. I wish him well! 

However, I question whether such "brutal" honesty and opening up is something for YT and other social media.
Picture yourself opening up that way with a title like "BURNOUT", which will attract more than just sample library enthusiasts and Christian fans. 
What would have been your thought process doing it?
Would social confession of your struggle's intimate details make you feel better? 
This is not criticism. I am just thinking aloud.


----------



## Niah2 (Aug 10, 2022)

Thank you Christian, this is such an important and inspiring video for the community and everyone.


----------



## Pier (Aug 10, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> However, I question whether such "brutal" honesty and opening up is something for YT and other social media.
> Picture yourself opening up that way with a title like "BURNOUT", which will attract more than just sample library enthusiasts and Christian fans.
> What would have been your thought process doing it?
> Would social confession of your struggle's intimate details make you feel better?
> This is not criticism. I am just thinking aloud.


I think being able to articulate these feeling and thoughts with this clarity and honesty in public is actually a good sign. It must be liberating, like a personal achievement he can look back to.

And I say this as someone who also struggled with anxiety and other issues years ago. Sometimes I talk about this stuff and people go "oh I'm so sorry" but that's not me anymore. The fact that I'm detached from it, is actually great.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 10, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> Yes, that was pretty emotional. I am sure some of us can relate to all the hardships. I wish him well!
> 
> However, I question whether such "brutal" honesty and opening up is something for YT and other social media.
> Picture yourself opening up that way with a title like "BURNOUT", which will attract more than just sample library enthusiasts and Christian fans.
> ...


Sharing these experiences publicly is hugely important for destigmatizing mental health issues and showing the people that suffer from them that they aren't suffering alone. It is crucial that people share how they found ways to get better. And how can you talk about those without first talking about how bad it's gotten and _how _they got there in the first place?


Christian, if you're reading this, thanks so much for sharing your story! I wish you all the best on your journey!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> Sharing these experiences publicly is hugely important for destigmatizing mental health issues and showing the people that suffer from them that they aren't suffering alone. It is crucial that people share how they found ways to get better. And how can you talk about those without first talking about how bad it's gotten and _how _they got there in the first place?


This. I have been struggling with depression for a long time and I am very happy that there are people out there who share their experiences. It has definitely made things easier for me personally. As a matter of fact, as much as I am not a fan of all kinds of exhibitionism on social media -generally speaking- I think this is one example where I for one really appreciate mister Henson’s courage to share some of his very personal experiences.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 21, 2022)

Oliver Codd also has some great thoughts on this topic.


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 21, 2022)

Depression, anxiety, self-sabotage… all difficult and hard things to deal with for many. 

Hats off to Christian for using his platform to share his experiences.


----------



## pinki (Aug 21, 2022)

I highly recommend ‘How To Do Nothing: Resisting The Attention Economy’ by Jenny Odell
Not a self-help book, more a way of getting perspective on where we are at both socially and culturally and how it can deeply affect us.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 21, 2022)

Thank you for sharing, Christian.


----------



## vancomposer (Aug 21, 2022)

A very hard and real topic, that only a few admit and want to talk about. Especially in a very male dominated industry. I think it is great if anyone with an audience like that brings this to attention. The internet brought this also to a new level with a constant stream of potential negative input on mental health, beside all the great it does.


----------



## Spid (Aug 22, 2022)

As someone suffering of clinical depression due to PTSD, chronic pains and fibromyalgia, I'm very thankful Christian had the balls to talk about mental health publicly. I fully understand how hard it could be to talk about it, even more when one is a public figure. I also weight how mental health has bad image and wrong connotations in our society. But it doesn't has to be that way.

Everyone, I mean really EVERYONE, can suffer from some sort of mental health issues at some point in his/her life. It could be stress, anxiety, depression, fears or else... it's unfortunately part of living in this fast pace society, or simply just facing the hard cost of living and getting old, losing someone, a family member, a close friend or even a pet death or else... so many reasons that could push someone to face mental health issues. We're all concerned, and yet why so many consider someone as "crazy" if s/he has the courage to say it out loud that s/he has issues.

When we have any other medical issues (cancer, diabetes, hypertension, you name it), the main reaction is to wish the person to seek medical attention and get well... and yet, if it's an illness that happens in our head, then we could be laughed at for being "crazy"... even more if we actually seek medical attention with a shrink to get well.

That's one of the reason I decided to be very vocal about it and to help others to understand that everyone could be concerned at some point by mental illnesses and there's no shame to admit it. It's actually very courageous to do so... admitting we have a problem is already half the journey to accept help and get better. The more we will talk about it, the more everyone will understand it and everyone will get the courage to seek help. We're in 2022 and we should have full freedom to talk about mental health with no stigmas.

Take care


----------

